# Pure Power 10 700W - PC geht einfach aus bei "Entlastung"



## Vti (6. Oktober 2018)

-----


----------



## marko597710 (6. Oktober 2018)

haste mal dein BIOS auf Standard gesetzt ob was sich verstellt hat oder es wird irgend was zu heiß im system- vielleicht CPU  oder spanungswandler  so das das Mainboard abschaltet


----------



## Vti (6. Oktober 2018)

Habe ich schon probiert, auch XMP Profil aus und so weiter, also alles auf Sparflamme.


----------



## wuselsurfer (6. Oktober 2018)

Vti schrieb:


> Z370 Board,


Welches?
Wie sind Spannungen und Temperaturen des PCs:
HWiNFO - Hardware Information, Analysis and Monitoring Tools (SENSORS) ?


----------



## Vti (6. Oktober 2018)

*****


----------



## Vti (6. Oktober 2018)

*****


----------



## Vti (7. Oktober 2018)

-----


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2018)

Die CPU wird viel zu warm (84°C).
Wie wird sie gekühlt?

Die Grafikkarte läuft auch über dem Power-Limit.
Hast Du da etwas verstellt?


----------



## Vti (7. Oktober 2018)

*****


----------



## Schwarzseher (7. Oktober 2018)

Scheint ja in Verbindung mit der Graka zu liegen,wenn vorher alles problemlos lief.
Vielleicht mal mit Msi Afterburner den Takt etwas senken oder undervolten?


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2018)

Vti schrieb:


> 84 Grad sind denke ich ok beim CPU Burn Test.


Bei einer Wasserkühlung?
Im Leben nicht.

Krieg ich nicht mit Lüfkühlung und Originaldeckelchen hin bei meiner Kiste.
Gut, der i5 6500 produziert weniger Hitze, aber mit WaKü friert der am Sockel fest.

hAst Du mal ein paar Bilder vom Gehäuseinneren (hier anhängen) ?


----------



## Vti (7. Oktober 2018)

*****


----------



## Vti (7. Oktober 2018)

------


----------



## Torben456 (7. Oktober 2018)

Eine CPU ist erst dann zu warm, wenn sie sich runtertakten muss. Der Rest spielt sich nur im Kopf der User ab.


----------



## wuselsurfer (7. Oktober 2018)

Vti schrieb:


> Unten Zuluft durch das Netzteil,


 Nee, da gibt es keine Zuluft.
Die warme Netzteilabluft geht hinten direkt wieder raus.
Und wenn Du Pech hast, durch das Lochblech darüber direkt wieder rein als Grafikkartenheizung.


Einen Kamineffekt gibt es nicht bei Zwangskühlung mit Lüftern.
Da bestimmt der Gesamtluftstrom die Luftführung.

Der Fehler schließt aber auf ein defektes Mainbord.
Wie heißt das?

Welche Festplatten sind verbaut?


----------



## Vti (7. Oktober 2018)




----------

